# pink\orange tilapia



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys

i come across some rather attractive pink\orange tilapia. i asked the LFS guy what are these.
they are pink/orange with some black blotches OB.
he said these are normal tilapia which can be eaten and sold in restaurant.
i think they are Oreochromis mossambica

are these africans? can they be keep with malawi peacocks/haps?

thanks


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

YEs they are african. They should be fine with your haps and peacocks


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

They are a hybrid with _mossambicus_ as one of the parent species, but they can breed true, and they will eat your haps and peacocks. They get larger than pure Mozambiques. I wouldn't keep regular Mozambiques with Malawians due to size and temperament, and these are pretty much the same way.


----------

